# Easiest way to replace radiator 2004 GLI 1.8T



## GLI-MK4 (Aug 5, 2012)

Im gona be putting a new oem radiator on my gli tomorrow and i was wondering if there is an easier way then having to take the whole bumper cover and bumper support off. Any help?


----------



## vwtechr32 (Apr 9, 2006)

Well see by the date you should have gotten this done but in case some comes across a similar need. Remove cover and put the front clip in service mod using longer bolts in place of the OEM rebar bolts.


----------

